#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Учебники и словари по языку пали

## Ассаджи

На странице
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/paali/
есть:
 два учебника пали (самый простой Лили де Сильва на английском и продвинутый Гейра и Карунатиллаке на русском); прилагаемый к учебнику Гейра и Карунатиллаке пали-русский словарь на две тысячи слов; звуковые файлы с транскрипцией и переводом; таблицы и пособия по грамматике; пали-английские и англо-палийские словари; и другие ресурсы для изучения пали - языка древнейшей версии буддийского канона.

----------

